# Bridging Visa B for 12 months !!



## danpat (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Before few days, I went to get Bridging Visa B as I need to travel overseas for a month. The officer granted me a 12 month multiple travel BVB. At first, I was surprised...what !! I had heard from my friends that they grant maximum of 3 months.

I am not complaining....just wanted to share and see if they have changed the rules.

Cheers


----------



## kukie17 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Hey how did u get the visa for 12 months?*

I asked for a BVB for 6 months in July 2011 but they only gave me for 4 months. My father was in the hospital and he needed my help to run our family business. How did u get the 12 months visa?what did u say to the case officer?and what did he say when granting the 12 months visa.

Since I didnt go overseas for 4 months im hoping that I can go now,since I saw your post.Please let me know,sorry for all these questions as you know I have been for my application to be approved for more than 3 years now.


----------



## kukie17 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry and one more thing did you give any paperwork for your BVB? I want to know before I head down to the Sydney office.Did you apply at sydney?

Thank you.
Kukie


----------



## danpat (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Kukie,

Sorry if I am replying a bit late.

The reason I mentioned in the form was just to visit my family. And I had put in 2 countries as I have my family in 2 countries and as it is not yet decided where I would go.....so I wrote both countries.

The officer told me.....what I can do is give you 12 months multiple travel visa so you don't have to come back to get another BVB for the next 12 months. I said sure.....

I didn't take any other documents with me.

I applied in Melbourne

Good Luck


----------



## kukie17 (Nov 19, 2011)

No u replied just in time!! I heard about Melbourne giving out 12 months BVB I hope Sydney does the same. This PR thing has ruined my life. Thank you again hope u get yours very soon.


----------

